# 찾으면서



## ekdog2

Hello,

When using "으면서", can there be two different subjects? For example, in the following sentence I believe it is saying that frugal women visit the night markets while the merchants enjoy dawn there?

알뜰한 젊은 여성들이 심야 시장을 찾으면서 이곳 상인들은 새벽이 즐겁다.

Thank you.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello ekdog2,
There is a causal relation between the two parts of your sentence. First, thifty young women are visiting the night market. Second, the merchants (running businesses at the market) are thoroughly enjoying it (this trend of many consumers visiting the night market).

Keeping such causal relation in mind, you could translate the sentence as, "*as* (more) frugal female consumers visit the night market, merchants are thoroughly enjoying their  busy daybreak (when all these consumers come to buy stuff)." Simply, the merchants are enjoying (and probably benefitting from) such influx of consumers (and probably increased profits). Hope this helps.


----------



## Coffeetimeplz

~면서 is can connect two sentences.


----------

